# Jackleg plumbing



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is a fine example of how to run a drain. 

Tee into a horizontal connection: Could be worse
Glue PVC to ABS: Can be done
Lack of strapping: Ok, your pushing it pal.
Run the drain uphill: Now your just a Dumba$$. 

Repair pics were before all strap was completed. Kinda dark, the lights weren't working in the crawlspace for some reason. These pics are a great example of the kind of stuff I see on a regular basis here. The uphill drain is not the norm, lack of proper fall, yes, but rarely is a pipe run up hill as severe as this was.

Also took my almost 13 year old son with me. He didn't like the smell when I cut out the old stuff. Good news is it didn't make him gag, so you know what that means?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like someone just found some really cheap labor


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

that's a good name for a plumbing company:laughing:


----------

